# Baker rifle accuracy



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

I keep thinking about this over and over. There are conflicting reports on the accuracy of the originals and it makes me wonder. These British military rifles were copied from a German Jaeger rifle and had a 1 rotation in 120 inch rate of twist in them like you would find in a Forsythe rifle. Most often linen patches were used but also pigskin patches with undersized balls. So I was thinking, Why not use hardened balls like you would in Forsythe rifles because the leather would fill the grooves instead of soft lead. The pigskin (or substitute) patches would have to be very uniform in thickness and the balls would have to be carefully measured and loaded with care to detail but I think such a setup would be very interesting. Being British rifles, the Baker rifle had a relatively straight buttstock with little drop and might be punishing to shoot especially since the very slow rate of twist allows for more powder to be used. What you think? I wonder what would make a good substitute for pigskin leather patches? Just thinking aloud again. I cannot let this go I guess.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

Just found this bit of info to read about the Baker rifle.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

Heck I didnt put the link in did I? Well there is really nothing new or exciting about this idea. it just makes me wonder why the conflicting reports af accuracy. Maybe the inconsistancy of loads and patches. That and the fear of recoil. i still think it is a good notion even tho someone will shoot it down. Need not be a Baker rifle maybe something with a better stock design etc.,
With such a slow twist and the ability to use more powder it would make sense to go with a hard ball. Too fast and soft lead will change shape. if i had money I'd try it for myself but I don't. was thinking in terms of a hunting rifle for big game like moose etc.

Last message on here said "football season over" so I don't think anyone here anyway. Its the middle of the football season.

always looking for better performance. It's only me thinking aloud.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

Heck I didnt put the link in did I? Well there is really nothing new or exciting about this idea. it just makes me wonder why the conflicting reports af accuracy. Maybe the inconsistancy of loads and patches. That and the fear of recoil. i still think it is a good notion even tho someone will shoot it down. Need not be a Baker rifle maybe something with a better stock design etc.,
With such a slow twist and the ability to use more powder it would make sense to go with a hard ball. Too fast and soft lead will change shape. if i had money I'd try it for myself but I don't. was thinking in terms of a hunting rifle for big game like moose etc.

Last message on here said "football season over" so I don't think anyone here anyway. Its the middle of the football season.

always looking for better performance. It's only me thinking aloud.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

I was reading more abit this and the soldiers were allowed to load their rifles any way they saw fit as long as they could prove it was accurate enough. With some improvements and consistant methodical loading this may be something. Some say it was very accurate some do not. It is probably because not everyone loaded the same way and the inconsistance of patching and loading. The rifle could be more user friendly. I'll stop now.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I've seen some original baker r/b's and they were pre-patched with greased leather, the patch stuck to the ball and nearly covered the entire exterior of the ball. The leather patch was shaped like an x and the leather looked sort of like raw hide, of course it was dried from age.


----------

